# Step-parent adoption



## bekk

Hi. I was just wondering if there was anyone out there who has gone through the process of adopting a step-child and what actually entails.

My OH is wanting to adopt my son- he has been there since I found out I was pregnant and my sons biological father has nothing to do with him. We are wanting to go down the adoption route to give my partner guardian responsibility of our son should anything ever happen to me.
I'm in the UK and believe the process if we're not married is that we apply for adoption and we must prove that we have been living in a stable environment for 6 months and they do some sort of home visit in that time. 
Due to FOB not having a part in my sons life I believe we do not have to ask any type of permission from him as he's not on the birth certificate either.

If anyone has been through this inside of outside of the UK I'd love to know if youthe experience as I find the whole thing quite daunting. Thank you


----------



## Axl2

Hey my step dad adopted my sister and I when we were kids. In Canada my mom didn't need permission for my step dad to adopt me because I was 12, but with my sister she did. But from what I can remember they just filled out forms. My mom did get our last name on our birth certificates. Have you contacted a adoption agency?
Good luck!!


----------

